# Something stange happening on a piece of wood. Need help!!



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

*Something strange happening on a piece of wood (Eggs/Bacteria?)*

Hi,

I'm obviously new to this hobby and I need a tip. I added two pieces of wood to my aquarium last week. I just realized a few minutes ago that something was on a small area of the wood. I added the first fishes 10 days ago.

- Little dots (not completely formed in a round shape, different sizes) that are orange (larger shape) and white (smaller)
- There is also a small creamy white coating (slime looking) that is close to the area (not much white stuff). Some of the dots have some on them.

Questions:

1. Are these fish eggs?
2. Is the wood (bought at Big Al's) containing some weird bacteria that is growing now.
3. Something else....

I have in the 79G tank...(minimum 3 of each)

- Danios, Tetras (White fin and red heart), Cory catfish, Pencilfish

Thank you very much,

Asterix


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is not unusual to get a fugus/slime coating on a new piece of wood. It usually disapers after a while. Some fish will consume it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You should take a picture and post it. Sounds like some kind of bacteria, is it possible that they are left over food?
Uneaten food should be taken out to avoid polluting the water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*Boil the wood*

Normally the wood should be put into boiling water to kill most bacteria etc, did you do this prior to putting the wood in the tank ?
Even though the wood is bought at an aquarium store it could contain bacteria or funghi etc, it is a normal practice to boil or put boiling water onto wood before introducing it into an aquarium.

Many bacteria and funghi will survive drying up on the wood and when they are re introduced into the water they revive, algae's the same thing many algae cells can even survive the boiling treatment.

It is best to take preventative measures since you don't know what you could be introducing into your tank.

Thanks


----------

